# For those of you that missed out on my tweet



## jitbjake88 (Jul 19, 2013)

I bought a brand new pair of sneakers this afternoon.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 19, 2013)

Doc Martins?  Pink laces?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 19, 2013)

No. Couldn't find them. I had to settle for the chuck Taylor "no time to lace" collection.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 19, 2013)

....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 19, 2013)

Congrats I got a new fleshlight attachment but I dont post my tom selleck mustache edition


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 19, 2013)

I like the chucks. They remind me of the sandlot


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 19, 2013)

I like low top chucks or Vans for leg day.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 19, 2013)

Doesnt red laces mean you've spilled blood or something retarded?

I just bought some black Timberlands. I hope I don't get mistaken for a nigger.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 19, 2013)

Those are some pretty fuckin sweet shoes though.


----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2013)

I grew up in 'chucks' , in the 60's they were the shit...


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 19, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> I like low top chucks or Vans for leg day.


This is why I like chucks and vans. They have flat bottoms. Good for squats and deads.


----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2013)

they didnt have any mens shoes?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 19, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> Doesnt red laces mean you've spilled blood or something retarded?
> 
> I just bought some black Timberlands. I hope I don't get mistaken for a nigger.


Nah your good. I have a pair of timbers for the winter. Comfy as fawk.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 19, 2013)

Griffith said:


> they didnt have any mens shoes?


You come across like one of those kids that wear socks with sandals in the gym.


----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> You come across like one of those kids that wear socks with sandals in the gym.



the basic ability to not let hate dictate ur life eludes you, to have the strength of character to stop hate being an influence in ur sons upbringing is way over your IQ, having these characteristics means all that is left is a primal mutt that the human race is evolving past and leaving behind,
praise the nazis, live with hate, pass it generation to generation, your enemy has conquered you because in all likelyhood he doesnt give a fuck if u get hit by a bus

all you are is a common moron, pity u breed........the world is a better place without u


----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> You come across like one of those kids that wear socks with sandals in the gym.



lets be honest, those are faggy shoes for a fag, and you bought a pair  this aint the 1960 as charley pointed out ....


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 19, 2013)

Griffith said:


> lets be honest, those are faggy shoes for a fag, and you bought a pair  this aint the 1960 as charley pointed out ....


 If you knew anything about training than you would know chucks are ideal for certain lifts. How about you run your mouth to a strongman and watch what happens. A lot of them like these shoes for one simple reason they allow u to remain flat to the floor


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2013)

waiting for a story how op was once robbed by some blacks for his chucks


----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> If you knew anything about training than you would know chucks are ideal for certain lifts. How about you run your mouth to a strongman and watch what happens. A lot of them like these shoes for one simple reason they allow u to remain flat to the floor



so by that reasoning if someone posted that pink hello kitty shoes are the best dead lifting shoes known to the human race ud rush out and buy a pair? do you ever think for yourself u fucken gimp? family said black guys are bad so.................


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2013)

Griffith said:


> the basic ability to not let hate dictate ur life eludes you, to have the strength of character to stop hate being an influence in ur sons upbringing is way over your IQ, having these characteristics means all that is left is a primal mutt that the human race is evolving past and leaving behind,
> praise the nazis, live with hate, pass it generation to generation, your enemy has conquered you because in all likelyhood he doesnt give a fuck if u get hit by a bus
> 
> all you are is a common moron, pity u breed........the world is a better place without u



this wasnt a nazi-themed thread until you made it one. You never get tired of jumping on the bandwagon?


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 19, 2013)

Griffith said:


> lets be honest, those are faggy shoes for a fag, and you bought a pair  this aint the 1960 as charley pointed out ....



Chucks are still all the rage here stateside. They go well with oversized dickies and a wifebeater under a Plaid Flannel shirt with only the top button buttoned. #SWAG


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> this wasnt a nazi-themed thread until you made it one. You never get tired of jumping on the bandwagon?


balls have been busted


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2013)

made in china. last my son about 6 weeks. last old ladies much longer. mine are black with hot pink inside.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 19, 2013)

Mine say made in Indonesia.  That's prolly y they don't last long.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 19, 2013)

Griffith said:


> so by that reasoning if someone posted that pink hello kitty shoes are the best dead lifting shoes known to the human race ud rush out and buy a pair? do you ever think for yourself u fucken gimp? family said black guys are bad so.................


Listen here small guy. I bought these shoes under my own reasoning. Now for the second part of my statement. Your reasoning makes no sense for one simple reason, your to quick to jump to conclusions. Now go put some sandals on grab some food and hit the gym. A guy with your physique has no business on a bodybuilding forum. You from what I have seen have nothing to contribute to this thread. And by your post count obviously have no life. Go suck sils dick. Give your mother a kiss goodnight from me and I'll see your pathetic ass back here in the morning. 

Sound good sugar tits?

and while your at it post up some pics of your physique so I can tear u down about how poorly built u are.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 19, 2013)

Griffith said:


> lets be honest, those are faggy shoes for a fag, and you bought a pair  this aint the 1960 as charley pointed out ....


And nice gyno btw. Run adex next time. Maybe grab your wife's bra. My guess is she's an A cup.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 20, 2013)

Double tongue on them kicks ?


----------



## cube789 (Jul 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Listen here small guy. I bought these shoes under my own reasoning. Now for the second part of my statement. Your reasoning makes no sense for one simple reason, your to quick to jump to conclusions. Now go put some sandals on grab some food and hit the gym. A guy with your physique has no business on a bodybuilding forum. You from what I have seen have nothing to contribute to this thread. And by your post count obviously have no life. Go suck sils dick. Give your mother a kiss goodnight from me and I'll see your pathetic ass back here in the morning. Sound good sugar tits?and while your at it post up some pics of your physique so I can tear u down about how poorly built u are.



lol u complete numpty, you start a thread about some shitty shoes and think youre contributing to the forum ?
your brain is as weak as your small frame
nice melt tho


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> I bought a brand new pair of sneakers this afternoon.



You use twitter?  Fag.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 20, 2013)

#nazi,#20yearsofhurt,#imissmybike,#beattenbynigger


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 20, 2013)

I totally agree with the nazi....dont try to be funny bashing pics if you dont post any ever....thats too easy...too lazy....stop being eddie like


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I totally agree with the nazi....dont try to be funny bashing pics if you dont post any ever....thats too easy...too lazy....stop being eddie like



The judges verdict is in


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Double tongue on them kicks ?




yes. chuck taylor all star double tongue. Converse Chuck Taylor? All Star? Double Tongue Seasonal Ox - 6pm.com


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>


those would match my leg day shirt


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 20, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> yes. chuck taylor all star double tongue. Converse Chuck Taylor? All Star? Double Tongue Seasonal Ox - 6pm.com


I bought my daughter a pair of green chucks the other day. If she finds out about these double tongue ones we are going to be making another trip to the shoe store.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> #nazi,#20yearsofhurt,#imissmybike,#beattenbynigger


I like the. Imissmybike one.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 20, 2013)

I found your childhood bike sil.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> I found your childhood bike sil.



In your garage?


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 20, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> In your garage?



Unfortunately there's a time limit for editing your own posts.  Otherwise I'd change it to "gayrage".


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 20, 2013)

in his uncle's garage..


----------



## Watson (Jul 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> in his uncle's garage..



anyone ever consider he just wanted to save those black guys from getting prolapse? see he does care, everyone should ease up off him.....


----------



## independent (Jul 21, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> I found your childhood bike sil.



Thats called nazi training wheels.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 22, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> I bought a brand new pair of sneakers this afternoon.



Negged.

Twitter is for gays and nazi's.......oh wait.


----------



## REHH (Oct 17, 2019)

Bastard spammers.....delete and ban


----------

